# Aponogeton distachyos wird von Schnecken vernascht



## Biotopfan (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo, gestern kam mit der Post endlich mein neuer Aponogeton distachyos . Hab mich sehr gefreut und ihn gleich schattig in der Flachwasserzone aufgestellt...
Einige Blätter waren etwas matschig, aber der Austrieb war frisch...
3 kleine Pflänzchen mit je 4 Blättern
Heute Morgen hab ich gedacht ich seh nicht richtig... 3 Spitzschlammschnecken waren dabei die Blätter zu fressen...
Ich hab sie in die andere Ecke vom Teich, aber es setzten Völkerwanderungenn zum Aponogeton ein und ich war den ganzen Tag am __ Schnecken ablesen und wegbringen... Jetzt hab ich eine Plastikbarriere gebastelt, das die Schnecks nichtmehr drankommen...

Ist das jetzt nur, weil die Blätter sehr hellgrün und teils angematscht waren, oder ist der Aponogeton ein potenzielles Opfer für Schnecken???
Muß ich ihn jetzt immer beschützen, oder fressen sie die neuen hoffentlich festeren Blätter nichtmehr?
Meine Schnecken fressen normal überhaupt keine Pflanzen... Bis heute hätte ich meine Hand für sie ins Feuer gelegt, das sie das nicht machen... Bin schon etwas erschüttert...
Wer hat die Pflanze noch und kann mir berichten?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Hi,

leider hab ich die Pflanze nicht - aber meine Schnecken stehen auf angematschte Blätter  -  die haben sie zum fressen gern (ist ja auch ihr Job)


----------



## Elfriede (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Hallo Biotopfan,

ich habe die __ Wasserähre schon seit Jahren in meinem Teich und auch viele Schnecken, aber noch nie habe ich angefressene Blätter bemerkt. Ich denke, Du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen, sondern eher froh darüber sein, dass die Schnecken die matschigen Blätter dieser wunderschönen Pflanze vertilgen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Ok, dann kann ich ja Entwarnung geben...
Sie haben allerdings nichtnur die Matschblätter sondern auch die schönen hellgrünen gefressen... Nachdem ihr sagt, Eure Schnecken fressen ihn nicht, glaube ich, dass die Blätter einfach nur zu zart waren... Evt. aus dem Gewächshaus oder so und deshalb so gut geschmeckt haben...
Pflanzen geben ja auch Elektomagnetische und Phytohormonbotschaften ab...
Vielleicht war sie nur zu gestresst und hat die falschen Signale gesandt...
Dazu hab ich letztens Berichte gelesen...War sehr interessant... Vielleich stell ich die Links mal rein...
Die Plastikbarierre lass ich mal dran. Die Pflänzchen sind noch sehr klein, nicht das sie sich verabschieden, wenn dauernd einer dran rumnagt...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## HD-Torsten (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Hallo Biotopfan,

woher hast du denn diese Pflanze, wäre nämlich auch was für meinen Teich ??!!


----------



## Dachfrosch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*



> In der südafrikanischen Küche werden die Blüten als Gemüse gegessen.
> Die Pflanzen werden in dafür angelegten flachen Teichen angebaut. Die Blüten werden im Winter und Frühjahr gepflückt, sie sind als saisonales Frischgemüse oder ganzjährig in Dosen konserviert erhältlich.


Quelle

die sind wahrscheinlich einfach lecker 


_Edit by Annett: Quelle eingefügt - bitte nur mit Quellenangabe zitieren, sonst müssen wir die Zitate löschen! Siehe dazu auch hier. Gruß Annett_


----------



## Elfriede (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Schööön Elfriede... Ich freu mich schon auf die Blüten 
VG Monika


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Hallo,

wenn jemand das Rezept haben will, hier ist der Link:

http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen_seerosen_Rezepte.html

Es ist der 'Wasserähreneintopf', schmeckt übrigens sehr gut. Weil die Pflanze sehr selten gekauft wird, haben wir im Frühling und Herbst genügend Blüten für uns übrig. Im Sommer macht Aponogeton übrigens eine Art Ruhephase durch und zieht sich auf wenige Blätter zurück. Vielleicht ist das ein Grund weshalb sie so selten in Gärtnereien zu haben ist - sie sieht zur Hauptpflanzzeit einfach nicht optimal aus.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Hei, aha, deshalb kriegt man die warscheinlich so selten...
Ist ja dumm... Gartenstauden sehen normal als Baumarktpflanzen auch bescheuert aus und trotzdem werden sie gekauft...
Man muß doch danach auswählen, wenn die Pflanze ihren Höhepunkt hat... Seerosen sind doch in den Bechern auch unscheinbar...
Apropopo Seerose... Es gibt doch auch sogenannte Feierabendseerosen...
Gibt es darunter auch kleinwüchsige und welche kann man so nennen? Werner, hast Du die extra aufgeführt auf Deiner Homepage oder gekennzeichnet?
Ein Bekannter hat einen Teich im Halbschatten angelegt, den wollte ich mal auf Deine Seite vorbeischicken...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Hallo,

nein, ich hab die noch nicht gekennzeichnet. Die ganze Seite sollte im Winter überarbeitet werden, aber dann waren wir durch den Umzug monatelang ohne Internetzugang, und als wir endlich wieder Internet hatten, ging es schon los mit der eigentlichen Gärtnereiarbeit. Naja, kommt ja wieder ein Winter ...

Echte 'Feierabendseerosen' gibt es bei den winterharten Seerosen nicht. Manche bleiben etwas länger geöffnet, am längsten wohl 'Potzblitz' von Dieter Bechthold - aber die gibt es noch nicht zu kaufen. Wer einen Wintergarten hat, kann sich tropische nachtblühende Seerosen dort hinein stellen. Sie öffnen sich in der Dämmerung und bleiben bis zum Mittag des folgenden Tages offen.

Für den Halbschatten kenne ich eine einzige Seerose, die unter diesen Bedingungen noch akzeptabel blüht: die '__ Rosennymphe'. Die __ Teichrosen (Nuphar) funktionieren alle im Halbschatten, aber ihre Blüten sind recht unscheinbar.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aponogeton distachyos wird von  Schnecken vernascht*

Hm, wo hab ich das den gelesen... In irgeneinem Buch oder Zeitschrift warscheinlich... Muß mal mein Zeug durchforsten...Ich sag dann bescheid...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo, soo, die hat es damals nicht gepackt...ich hätte sie rausnehmen sollen...
Auf jedenfall ist mir endlich wieder so eine Pflanze in die Hände gefallen
Wie zu erwarten, nicht in bestem Zustand
Diesmal wird sie erstmal in einem Eimer gepäppelt...hab sie mit dem Topf reingestellt und ein paar Krümel Substraldüngerkegel für Seerosen dazugegeben.
Es sind mehrere kleine Pflänzchen.
Der Topf ist mit Lehm gefüllt und kein Gittertopf.
Soll ich das erstmal so lassen, bis sie kräftiger ist, oder gleich umsiedeln in einen Gittertopf?
Leider ist sie veralgt, deswegen darf sie noch nicht in den Maurerkübel im Gewächshaus. Aber ich peile an sie dort zu überwintern. Letztes Jahr haben auch meine Echinodorus und Zwergseerosen dort gestanden. Es war nur einen dünne Eisschicht auf den Kübeln, was wohl nicht geschadet hat.
 Zur gesellschaft habe ich ihr 2 Stängel Schwimmreis und Azolla dazu. Emerse __ Aquarienpflanzen werden folgen (Topfteichtechnisch), denkemal in Gesellschaft wird sie sich wohler fühlen Wasserflöhe, Blasenschnecken und Cyclops kommen auch dazu...
Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand die Pflanze pflegt und wir uns etwas in Wort und Bild austauschen könnten...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2015)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand die Pflanze pflegt und wir uns etwas in Wort und Bild austauschen könnten...


Hatte eine rote Pflanze davon im Bachlauf....kam aber nie richtig in Schwung. Möglicherweise wegen der Wasserbewegung am Nachmittag.
Hatte jetzt schon gedacht die ist hin....möglicherweise hat die nur die Sommerpause....egal Knolle wurde in den Teich gepflanzt. Mal schauen ob die wieder kommt


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Juli 2015)

Na dann drück ich die Daumen das sie wieder auftaucht
Nachdem man ja aufpassen soll, das sie sich nicht in die Natur auswildert, kann es doch nicht so schwer sein sie dort zu halten wo man sie haben möchte? 
Scheinbar aber schon, weil sie ja irgendwie nicht sonderlich verbreitet ist :-(
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2015)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Nachdem man ja aufpassen soll, das sie sich nicht in die Natur auswildert, kann es doch nicht so schwer sein sie dort zu halten wo man sie haben möchte?


Das scheint für einige Pflanzen zu gelten....Vorsicht nicht in die Natur......dann bekommt man die nicht mal im Garten zugange. 

Ist einfach so, dass es Standorte gibt, wo sich eine fremde Pflanze besonders ausbreitet und dann wird der warnende Zeigefinger gehoben. Zurecht? Möglicherweise verdrängen sie eine einheimische Pflanze, welche auch Grade diesen Standort benötigt.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, mein Pflänzchen macht gut 
Die ersten schmächtigen Blätter haben es im Wasserkübel bis an die Wasseroberfläche geschafft.
Sie sehen schön frisch und dunkelgrün aus, mit einem roten Fleckenmuster von der Sonne.
Erfahrungsgemäß geht es ja dann schneller, wenn sie semiemers wachsen und atmosphärisches Co2 atmen können.
Drückt mir die Daumen das sie noch ordentlich Kraft tanken kann, bevor sie in den Winter geht...
Wetter passt ja
Überwintern kann sie in der Garage bei 8° oder im Gewächshaus, das allerdings nicht ganz frostfrei ist. Die Kübel mit Wasserpflanzen haben gewöhnlich nur eine dünne, etwa 5mm dicke Eisschicht. Denkemal im schwarzen 20 Literbaueimer wird sie nicht erfrieren.
Meine Wasserflöhe überwintern auch immer so...
Vielleicht wird es ja jetzt endlich mal was
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Sep. 2015)

Huhu..ich glaubs nicht....
Meine Aponogeton Distachyos bekommt eine Blüte
Das sie das diesjahr noch schafft hätt ich echt nicht gedacht
Aber sie is wirklich schön gewachsen und schiebt eifrig ein Blatt nach dem andern...
Hab sie immer schön mit den Echinodorus mitgedüngt und dieser Mega Sommer hat sicher sein übriges dazugetan...
Noch ist es nur eine Knospe..bin gespannt wann sie aufgeht
Ich bin total happy..nach den ganzen Fehlschlägen...man darf halt nicht aufgeben...
Und dann kommt die nächste Herrausvorderung...der Winter
Viele Grüße Monika


----------



## Benny337 (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe meine __ Wasserähre(Aponogeton distachyos) seit 3 Jahren im Teich.
Ist ein absoluter Favorit!
Hier sind die aktuelen Bilder
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Okt. 2015)

Hei, hab grad zufällig die Meldung per Mail gekriegt..freut mich unheimlich, das Du Dich gemeldet hast...ich muß noch schnell was machen, dann hol ich meine Bilder auch raus und bearbeite sie...
Soo, wieder da
Natürlich is jetzt die Reihenfolge falschrum ;-)
Die 1. Blüte blüht jetzt schon seit September..langsam sieht man die Samenkörner herranreifen Hoffentlich schaffen sie es noch zu reifen. Es hat mich schon sehr gewundert, als ich die Knospe zum erstenmal gesehen habeAber so steht es ja eigentlich geschrieben...zu der Zeit wo ich sie bekommen habe, war grad Sommerpause und dann hat sie mächtig losgelegtIch hab sie dann schön gedüngt..sie hatte ja nur den nichtmal ganz 10 Litereimer, der in einem falschen Kottotopf steht. Zusammen mit Azolla und einer Echinodorus Marbelqueen, die ich in sehr desolatem Zustand bekommen habe.
Der vorherige Besitzer war wohl enttäuscht, das sie das Muster nicht unter Wasser bekommen hat und wollte sie entsorgen..so ist sie dann bei mir gelandet..mit gemischten Gefühlen (Virusinfektion und ich hab ja noch andere Echis), aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Die Aponogeton hat mittlerweile auch 2 Blüten geschoben...Alles steht noch auf der Terasse am sonnigsten Platz, wenn sie denn da ist...Alle Pflanzen wachsen noch munter vor sich hin, keinerlei Ausfallserscheinungen, auch wenn die Autofahrer letzte Woche schon kratzen mußten und die Azolla kühle Nächte signalisiert, die war teilweise mit Lila Blattadern...hat sehr stylisch ausgesehen...aber die Kamera bringt s nicht 1:1 rüber
Jetzt sind nochmal 2 schöne Wochen gemeldet..hoffe allen Pflänzchen tut das nochmal gut, damit sie gestärkt in den Winter gehen können.
FReu mich unglaublich...drückt mir die Daumen das alles gut geht und das nächste Jahr genauso erfolgreich für die Pflanze und mich ausfällt...Dieser Sommer war natürlich ein Sonderexemplar...schaun mer mal

Von wann ist der gekeimte Samen? Von diesjahr oder vom letzten???
Das ist ja ein sehr schöner Teich Die Aponogeton hat da ja fast einen Soloauftritt...
Alle Achtung, sieht sehr toll aus
VG Monika


----------



## Benny337 (22. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Monika,
Sehr schöne Bilder, echt super 
Nach meinen Beobachtungen liebt Aponogeton distachyos Winter. Sie blüht und die Samen reifen/keimen im tiefen Winter.
Bei ersten mal habe ich ein paar Samen reingeholt ins Warme, aber das war ein Fehler!
Die brauchen kaltes Wasser zum wachsen.
Meine gekeimten Samen sind von vorigen Herbst/Winter. Die setze ich immer in einen Topf( extra) um meine Pflanzen zu vermehren.Die ersten eigene Sämlinge blühen schon. Und duften nach Vanille.
Ich verstehe nicht warum diese Hammer Pflanze fast niemand hat  die ist pflegeleicht und sehr unproblematisch. Ja und blüht immer dann, wenn nichts mehr blüht oder noch nichts blüht.
Wenn die Blätter anfangen zu verfaulen, dann werden die von __ Schnecken entsorgt,das ist ganz normal.
Die gesunden Blätter werden nicht gefressen( bei mir  ).
Monika ich habe noch eine frage zu deinem Echinodorus. Wie wirst du diese überwintern?
Danke.
Unter meinem Profil sind viele Fotos, kannst du anschauen wenn du magst.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Okt. 2015)

Hei...das kann ich Dir sagen, warum die nicht so verbreitet ist..das ist sicher ein Verständnisproblem und Bedarf zur falschen Zeit.
Das habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren. Wie oben schon geschrieben hab ich im Frühling schonmal 2 Pflanzen gekauft und in den Teich gesetzt.
Total enttäuschend :-( Weil sie gerade wieder zur Sommerpause eingezogen haben. Für Gärtnereien und Baumschulen ist es auch kontraproduktiv, weil dann wenn die Leute Pflanzen für ihren Teich suchen ist da nix..garnix..nur ein kahler Topf Später wäre viel günstiger...wenn sie gerade zum 2. mal austreiben (und die übrigen Teichpflanzen im Baumarkt gerade reduziert werden)...aber wer sucht da schon Teichpflanzen ;-)

Wie sammelst Du die Samen denn ein? Mit den Blüten? Oder schwimmen die im Teich rum? 
Wie lange läßt Du die Pflanze draußen und wie lange blühen sie? Bis zum ersten Frost?

Ich glaub wenn das so ist, kann die Echi in dem Topf nicht bleiben
Die letzten Jahre haben die Echis im Haus in der warmen Wohnung überwintert. Das ist nicht einfach, weil es einfach zu dunkel und im Verhältnis zu warm ist.
Dabei verbrauchen sie ihr Rhizom und wenn sie nicht kräftig genug sind, sterben sie :-(
Ich hatte auch welche in der Garage bei 8°. Das geht schon besser. Sie wachsen nicht, zehren aber auch nicht wirklich vom Eingemachten. Sie sehen im Frühjahr fast genauso aus wie man sie reingestellt hat..wobei die der Wohnung erbärmlich aussehen...
Es gibt auch Arten, die bein 4° im Teich überwintern können..sie dürfen nur nicht einfrieren.
VG Monika


----------



## Benny337 (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Monika,
Meine Aponogeton sind immer im Teich.In einer Tiefe  von 30-40 cm. Die Samen setzen sich nach Boden und relativ bald fangen an zum keimen. Und wachsen in Winter einfach weiter.
Ich lasse die Samen/ kleine Pflanzen im Teich und im Frühjahr setze ich  sie  in einen Topf.
Welche Echis halten 4 C " aus? Hast du welche im Garten?Fotos???
Lg Benny und Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Okt. 2015)

Hei, gibts bei Euch keinen Winter? Bei uns kann das schonmal bis 40 Eisplatte auf dem Teich geben...Ich hab mal bei Tauwetter untenreingegriffen und mich doch ganzschön über die Eisdicke gewundert...aber das is schon ne Weile her.
Ok, bei mir wären sie im Teichgewühl dann weg...ich müßte sie dann mit einem Organzasäckchen einfangen ;-) Aber im Mom hab ich sie ja im Topf...
Wegen den Echis kannste mal hier
http://hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/thre...dorus-im-gartenteich.42036/page-7#post-502343
Und hier
http://hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/thre...echinodorus-im-gartenteich.42321/#post-471020
gucken..da unterhalten wir uns drüber und meine Bilder sind auch dabei...
Problem bei denen is, das sie eigentlich auf - 5 bis- 40cm stehen müßten stehen müßten und im Winter das zu flach ist wegen Frost..im Winter müßte man sie dann auf mind. 80cm bis 1m bringen..
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2015)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Welche Echis halten 4 C " aus?



Hi Benedikt,

google mal mal nach Echinodorusarten die in den USA vorkommen (oder frag mal bei Mirko nach - Epalzeorhynchos. Der junge Mann kultiviert wohl schon ne Weile etliche Echinodoren)

MfG Frank


----------



## Benny337 (24. Okt. 2015)

Hi Frank,
Ja mache ich.Danke.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Benny337 (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Monika,
Bei uns gibt auch ein richtiges Winter, aber die letzten 3-4 Jahre waren nicht so schlimm.
Maximal 10 cm Eis. Die __ Wasserähre Samen wachsen unter dem Eis wie in Sommer.
Danke für die Echis Info.Ich werde es mir durchlesen .
Ich bin nach suche eine grosse Echis für meinen Teich, winterhart war auch nicht schlecht.
Ich habe __ Thalia garminata( von Naturagart), die ist bei mir seit 3 Winter  im Teich ohne Verluste.Mit Osmocote gedüngt wächst sie wie  verrückt. Auch die Pfeilblatt sind super schön und gross.
Für deine kleine Töpfe mit Wasser werde dir gerne diese Seerose empfehlen N.__ Helvola die ist sehr klein, gelbe Blüten und blüht sehr viel.Echt sehr dankbar.Schöne marmorierte Blätter mit 5-7 cm Durchmesser.
Lg Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Okt. 2015)

Hei, ich hab 2 Große und auch Adventivpflanzen..(vielleicht können wir ja im Frühling mal Junge tauschen? ) die eine ist E. Cordiflorus und die andere E. Obelix. Beide ziehen nächstes Jahr um in einen 10 Litereimer.
Sie überwintern im Haus oder in der Garage..beides geht, wenn sie kräftig sind. Diesjahr ist noch Ocapus und Rolf Nolting dazugekommen..das werden anscheinend auch so riesen 
Affen...ich liebe sie
Grandiflorus würde ich noch suchen 
Auf dem Dritten Bild stehen hinten links die Cordiflorus und rechts die Obelix.
Die haben im Winter  fast keine Blätter verloren...und sind einfach weitergewachsen 
Bei den kleinen in den Kästen sieht das etwas anders aus...die sahen sehr, sehr erbärmlich aus beim Ausräumen :-(
VG Monika


----------



## Benny337 (26. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Monika,
Ja ist eine gute Idee die Pflanzen zu tauschen.Reden wir in Frühjahr weiter.
Deine riessen Pflanzen schauen super aus.Danke für die Fotos.
Ich habe alles über Echinodorus in Forum durgelessen, sehr interessant 
Heute war wieder ein sehr schöner Tag und ich habe wieder meine A.distachyos versucht zu fotografieren. Hier sind noch die besten Bilder
Lg B.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Nov. 2015)

Hei...der Aponogeton hält sich tapfer  Heute Nacht waren es nur 2° und was seh ich heut morgendie Dritte Blüte schiebt grad aus dem Wasser
Ok die letzten Tage waren sonnig und ich hab den Topf immer schön der Sonne nachgeschoben.
Die Samen werden größer und größer...bin echt gespannt wie das damit dann weiter geht.
Auch neue Blätter kommen regelmäßig...ob ich nochmal düngen soll? Das wetter soll ja noch ne Weile mild bleiben..bei uns zumindest...
Die Echi Marble Queen hält sich auch tapfer..wächst zwar nicht, aber verlaust auch nicht...
Bin am Überlegen ob ich die andern auchnochmal rausstell...
Tagsüber stehen sie eh draußen auf dem sonnigen Terassentisch...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Nov. 2015)

Huhu...heute hab ich etwas Azolla abgefischt und dabei festgestellt das die Blüte zerfressen war und die Samen freigegeben hat...
Lauter grüne etwa 1cm lange Bananen schwimmen an der Oberfläche rum...jetzt bin ich gespannt wann die anfangen zu keimen...bisschen blöd is, das ich jetzt aufpassen muß wenn ich Azolla entnehmen möchte...Am liebsten würde ich auch ins Aquarium (Kaltwasserbecken zwischen 15 und 25° je nach Jahreszeit) einige Samen/Pflänzchen geben...ob das wohl was wird?
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Dez. 2015)

Juhu...heute die ersten Sämlinge entdeckt und gleichmal einen geknipst
Dünne Spitzen schieben sich durch die Schwimmpflanze nach oben und unten hängt der Samen mit Wurzeln dran
Der Pott steht draußen in der Terassenecke, wo es Frostfrei ist. Als etwas mehr Frost war, hab ich den Kübel grad Nachts reingestellt.
Außerdem blüht die Pflanze noch...NR.3
Die zweite Blüte hat sich mittlerweile auch aufgelöst und die Samen freigegeben.
Bin jetzt gespannt ob ich das alles gut über den Winter bekomme...
Ich überlege einen Sämling in ein ungeheiztes Aquarium zu setzen.
Das wird im Winter so 15° haben, aber hat nur eine LED Beleuchtung und Luftblubber...
Ob das geht?

Was machen die Aponogeton im Teich? Noch grün oder sind die flutenden Blätter schon dem Frost zum Opfer gefallen?
VG Monika


----------



## Benny337 (5. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Monika,
meine Aponogeton sind immer noch grün und blühen weiter.
Ist eigentlich ganz normal.Erst mit richtige kälte lössen sich die Blätter und Blüten auf.
In Aquarium hat es mit Samen bei mir nicht geklappt.Nur im Teich.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Dez. 2015)

Danke für die wunderschönen Fotos
Ja, das hätte ich jetzt einer Afrikanerin echt nicht zugetraut
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Dez. 2015)

Sooo, Bild vom Sämling ist fertig. Das Samenkorn ist etwa 1cm groß 
Drückt mir die Daumen das ich das gesamte Ding übern Winter bekomme...
Ich glaube, jenachdem wieviele Sämlinge es sind, werd ich mal versuchen einen im Aquarium groß zu bekommen
Viele Adventsgrüße Monika
g


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Monika,
Hier ist die letzte Blüte von __ Wasserähre 
Gerade fotografiert.
LG Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Jan. 2016)

Nä, oder?
 Verrückt....
Nur wo nehmt ihr das Eis her? 
Ich war eben mit kurzen Ärmeln draußen und hab im Gewächshaus aufgeräumt
Meine Echinodorus stehen alle noch im Gewächshaus, nur die Muschelblumen haben den Löffel zu 98% abgegeben...alles andere sieht noch mehr oder weniger grün aus
Bisschen Grauschimmel, das wars...

Die Aponogeton steht noch draußen in der Terassenecke. Dort ist es relativ mild.
Nur bei minus 2° hab ich sie über Nacht reingeholt. Ist ja kein Problem mit dem Töpfchen

Auf jedenfall..Danke für die Bilder...bin begeistert

Viele Grüße Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Jan. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Hier ist die letzte Blüte von __ Wasserähre


Ok, solltest du deine Wasserähren mal ausdünnen hebe ich schon mal den Finger.
Wie/Wodrin hast du die gepflanzt?


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Monika, Totto,
Bei uns ist immer noch kalt und mein Teich ist  immer noch zugefrohren.
Nur bei Filterauslauf und bei Luftstein ist offen.
Ich denke an dich Totto wenn es so weit ist mit ausdünnen 
Meine __ Wasserähre ist ganzjährig im Teich und in Naturagartkisterl eingepflanzt.
In ca.40 cm Wassertiefe und als Substrat ist ein Sand Lehmmischung 1:1.
Als Dünger verwende ich Osmocote 1 stk pro Pflanze/Jahr.
Die Wasserähre blüht in Herbst und in Frühjahr.
Ich liebe diese Pflanze ist einfach mein Favorit .
Lg B


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Feb. 2016)

Na, was macht die Aponogeton im Teich?
Meine ist zur Zeit nachts im Haus, da bei uns bis minus 2 ° gemeldet sind. Über o° steht sie draußen im geschützten Eck auf der Terasse
Sie wächst fleißig und hat seit gestern 2 Blüten geschoben
Die Sämlinge hab sich schön entwickelt, schwimmen aber dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche...
Die Echi marbel Queen bekommt im Moment ihre erste Adventivpflanze am Blütenstängel.
Bin gegeistert
VG Monika


----------



## Benny337 (26. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Monika,
es freut mich,dass es deinen Aponogeton gut geht  und sie blühen auf .Super!
Bei mir im Teich machen sich die Aponogeton auch gut.
Sämlinge am Boden keimen und ich habe einige schon rumgepflanzt überal in Töpfe ,wo ich Platz gehabt habe.
Meine alte Pflanzen wachsen auch schon langsam bis die Oberfläche.
Bilder mache ich Morgen, Heute ist schon zu Dunkel.
Ich habe voriges Jahr( Sommer) eine Interesante Pflanze gekauft (Brasenia schreberi)
und die hat auch bis jetzt überlebt. .
So ein schönen Tag noch Monika
LG Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Feb. 2016)

*ggg* Brrr, das bist aber nicht Du in dem Eislochavatar, oder?
Wenn ja hoffe ich der Fotograf hat schnell abgedrückt
Gebs zu, das is eine Fotomontage
VG Monika


----------



## Benny337 (26. Feb. 2016)

Haha, alle meine Fotos sind Original .
Das bin ich, i meinem Teich und in einem original Eis!
 Das ist kein Fake .
Übrigens Heute war ich auch drin, leider ist kein Eis mehr da 
LG Benny


----------



## Benny337 (27. Feb. 2016)

Guten Morgen Monika,
Hier die Bilder von Aponogeton.
LG Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Feb. 2016)

Nee, oder? Das sieht ja super ausHätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, das die schon so weit is...Wie sind bei Euch aktuell die Temp. und ca. die letzte Woche?
Ich mach auch gleichmal ein Bild von meinem Minitopfteich...
Kann aber bis morgen dauern, bis ich sie reinstelle...
Achja...ich mach jetztmal 1/4 Pott Wasserwechsel und geb anschließend ein 1/4 rotes Substralstäbchen..die mit etwas mehr Phosphat für Blühpflanzen...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Feb. 2016)

Hi Monika

im Winter im Teich baden wie Benedikt tu ich zwar net

aber irgendjemand muß ja auch das Brennholz reinholen, da geht's oft auch nur mit ner  kurzen Hose bekleidet bei Frost und Schneetreiben in den Schuppen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Benny337 (28. Feb. 2016)

Bei uns ist schon Schneefrei und relativ warm.So um 5-10C unter Tag und in der Nacht so um 0 C".
Ich habe Heute auch gleich die Aponogeton mit Osmocote gedüngt.
Wassertemperatur S1 ist 0,5 m Tiefe,S2 1,5m,S3 2,7 m
LG Benny


----------



## Benny337 (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Monika,
was tut sich bei dir?
Aponogeton blühen ums leben?Wie bei mir? 
Lg Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Apr. 2016)

Oh, wie schön
Nee, meine haben jetzt mal neue Blätter mit einem stylischen Muster geschoben, aber es tut sich was...
Die Schwimmpflanze ist auchschon gewachsen und klaut der Aponogeton das Licht.
Ich glaub die muß ich mal bisschen reduzieren...
Wie warm ist es bei Euch? Bei uns gehts kaum über 15° raus und nachts ist es doch ganzschön kühl...
Ich glaub ich müßte auch die Sämlinge einpflanzen..welchen Boden soll ich nehmen?
Lehm aus dem Garten? Sand? Einen uralten Sack Teicherde hab ich auchnoch...
VG Monika


----------



## Benny337 (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Monika,
bei uns ist 10-15 C" über Tag und unter 10 C" über Nacht.
Ich habe vor 2 Wochen die __ Wasserähre schon gedünngt.
Viele Sämlinge( aus Winter Blüte) sind schon extra in Töpfen eingepflanzt.
Als Substrat verwende ich 1:1 Sand/Lehmmischung.
Lg Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2016)

*Aponogeton distachyos*

Gibt es davon eigendlich auch eine rötliche Form?


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Mai 2016)

Hei, die Blätter sind gemustert, mit roten Streifen...
Fürs Aquarium gibts rote Aponogeton...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

Also ich habe aus zwei unterschiedlichen Quellen jetzt Wasserähren gekauft.
Ein mal eine mit richtig grünen Blättern   

die andere hatte rötliche Blätter und Stängel   Bild ist leider nicht so gut

Ich habe gedacht es liegt am Licht wo die her kommen und hatte gedacht das es sich wieder ändern würde.
Jetzt sind die neuen Blätter auch wieder entweder grün oder rötlich. Die rote Farbe verblast etwas und die Blätter sind später etwas gefleckt. Die Rote schiebt jetzt die erste Blüte. Mal schauen was das wird. Ich hatte aus der selben Quelle mal eine im Bachlauf. Die hatte im Blütenblätteransatz eine rötliche Farbe und in der Blütenspitze das reine weiß. Habe ich in meinem Bachlauf gesetzt aber die Pflanze hat die Wasserbewegung nicht so gut vertragen. Die Blätter sind immer Untergetaucht und beschädigt worden. Als ich die nach zwei Jahren umgepflanzt habe ist Sie nicht wieder gekommen.

Mir ist bekannt das es einige Wasserährensorten gibt mit ganz unterschiedlichen Blättern. Alle für das Warmwasseraquarium. Frage mich ob die Rote  eine aus der Reihe ist. Die Pflanze bildet aber keine Unterwasserblätter. Somit ist das nicht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Mai 2016)

Hei, die Blüten der andern Aponogeton sehen ja auch ganz anders aus...
Das ist die Blüte meiner Gitterpflanze. Aponogeton Madagascariensis Madagascariensis
VG Monika

  Anhang anzeigen 163911


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich von der rötlichen was ziehen kann. Sind die eigentlich selbst befruchtend ?

Bennis Blüten sind ja reinweiß.

Wie seid Ihr eigendlich an die Jungpflanzen gekommen.
Schwammen die irgendwann im Teich und ihr habt Sie gepflanzt. Bilden sich ggf. auch unterirdische Ausläufer?


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Mai 2016)

Hei, ja muß sie wohl, weil bei mir im Topf war jeweils immer nur eine Blüte dran...
Bilder sind ein Stück weiter oben hier im Thread...
Hab Dir grad per Pn geschrieben, vielleicht könnte man sie mit so einem Gazesäckchen auf Styopor mit Gummi festgemacht vor Fremdbestäubung schützen?
Dann kommen keine Insekten dran...wär ja schade, wenn die sich kreuzen würden und die rötliche Farbe verlorenginge??? Das ist dann schon was ganz besonderes..ich kenn sie nur grün mit roten Flecken...
Es gibt so Schmuckbeutelchen..da rein hab ich letzten Sommer meine Trauben gepackt damit die __ Wespen und Vögel sie (wenigstens einen Teil davon ;-) ) nicht anfressen...
http://www.amazon.de/RHX-Gaze-Beutel-Schmuck-Geschenke-Stück/dp/B00F13MDYM
Müßte es in Schmuckläden (Biju Brigitte) oder auch in der Konfiserie geben...
Oder ich schick Dir eins, wenn Du es versuchen willst...

Achja..ich werd die Tage mal versuchen einen Sämling in mein Flossensaugerbecken zu setzen...Da mag nix drin wachsen..im Winter einfach zu kalt ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, ja muß sie wohl, weil bei mir im Topf war jeweils immer nur eine Blüte dran...
> Bilder sind ein Stück weiter oben hier im Thread...


Da ich nur zwei Pflanzen habe werde ich drauf achten ob beide gleichzeitig blühen. 
Erst mal müssen die Blühen.......bin ja versucht einige __ Wasserähre für das Aquarium zu bestellen und die in den Teich zu pflanzen.....


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Mai 2016)

Hm, ich glaube die andern Aponogeton ticken etwas anders.
Wobei die Gitterpflanze im Sommer einzieht und im Winter blüht ;-)
Wo man sie doch eigentlich wenn sie einzieht aus dem Becken nehmen soll und bei 10° zur Ruhepause lagern soll...im Winter hat ihr Becken etwa 18-20° im Sommer 25-28°
Ob sie 4° kann??? weiß nit...
Schnell geguckt...ohhja...könnte sie
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen?searchCharacter=a
Da sind auch die andern zum nachgucken...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2016)

Hi Torsten,

fast alle Wasserähren vermehren sich nur über Aussaat, Ausläufer macht keine, und nur ne handvoll tropische Arten bilden Nebentriebe an den Knollen oder Adventivpflanzen anstelle des Blütenstandes. Viele Wasserährenarten - wie z.B die im Aquariumhandel sehr oft anzutreffende Aponogeton crispus -  können mit eigenen Pollen bestäubt werden (ob die südafrikanische A. distyachos dazugehört weiß ich aber net)

die Samenkörner sind recht groß und sinken nach dem abfallen zu Boden wo sie meißt schon nach 2-3 Tagen anfangen auszukeimen

MfG frank


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

Die auf den ersten Bildern zu erahnende Blüte ist jetzt aufgeplatzt......bin fast in den Teich gefallen um mit dem Händy einige bessere Bilder zu machen 
Diese erste Blüte ist ziemlich klein ca. 2-3 cm
     Man sieht deutlich die rosa Farbe an dem Ansatz der Blütenblätter. Besonders von hinten. Auch die eher roten Schwimmblätter kann man jetzt gut erkennen. Die Blüten von Benny oben sind eher gelb im Blütenansatz und erscheinen viel größer.....mag an der besseren Kamera liegen.
Morgen soll ja der große Regen kommen somit glaube ich nicht das die Blüte noch bestäube wird. Dann steigt der Wasserspiegel wieder und die Blüte geht unter.
Habe aber gesehen, dass da schon die nächste Knospe auf dem Weg nach oben ist.



Benny337 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum diese Hammer Pflanze fast niemand hat  die ist pflegeleicht und sehr unproblematisch. Ja und blüht immer dann, wenn nichts mehr blüht oder noch nichts blüht.


Die Pflanze wird doch auch zweijahrige __ Wasserähre genannt. Denke das es an der nicht so langen Lebenserwartung liegen könnte. Nur wenn die Samen eine Chanse haben in passendem Substrat zu keimen oder wenn man den Samen extra aufpäppelt und in eigene Töpfe setzt wird das wohl über längere Zeit was. Zwei drei Jahre einfach nur Wachsen lassen ohne das man neue aufzieht und dann war es das.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Mai 2016)

Boa, is die schön
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nee, die Samen sind bei meiner nicht untergegangen, sondern haben schwimmend angefangen zu keimen. Später als der Samen dann abgefallen ist, ist die Basis untergangen, die Blätter schwimmen aber immernoch...also sie hängen quasi an der Wasseroberfläche.
Das sie eine Zweijährige __ Wasserähre ist, hör ich zum ersten mal..das könnte aber auch mit der Grund sein, warum meine andern nix geworden sind???
Aponogeton Chrispus habe ich auch...dann bin ich ja mal auf die erste Blüte gepannt 
Aponogeton Undulatus auch, die nennt sich ja Lebendgebährende Wasserähre, weil sie Adventivpflanzen am Blütenstängel bekommt. Die pennt gerade ;-)
Die Madagascariensis hat mir den Gefallen leider nicht getan :-( Obwohl sie als Sämlinge ins Haus gekommen sind damals...
Es sah erst gut aus, können aber auch diese Mistviecher gewesen sein, die mir den Plan vereitelt haben :-(
Is einfach über Nacht weggegammelt..aber total
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Pflanze wird doch auch zweijahrige __ Wasserähre genannt. Denke das es an der nicht so langen Lebenserwartung



Hi Torsten,

net zweijährige Wasserähre

sondern

zweiährige Wasserähre (ohne j)

wegen den 2 ährenförmigen Blütenständen an einem Blütenstengel

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

Na, das ist ja ein schöner Fehler....muss mal schauen wo ich das wieder gelesen habe.


----------



## Benny337 (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
die rote __ wasserähre schut super aus Tottoabs.
Kann ich dich fragen wo die gekauft hast?
Bei mir ist die Ähre Session langsam vorbei.
Die letzen Blüten,Bläten werden langsam braun.
Hier paar  Bilder
Lg Benny


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Aug. 2016)

Huhu...die ersten Blüten sind da..aber schonwieder eingetrocknet
Auf jedenfall scheint es loszugehen...bin gespannt, wieviele es diesjahr werden.
Die Pflanzen sind im Mom mehr oder weniger eingezogen.
Die Echinodorus Maple Queen hat sich im Topf breitgemacht und ist sehr schön gewachsen. Hab vor 3 Wochen nochmal eine Runde Dünger spendiert..was die Echi begeistert aufgenommen hat und sich in der Zeit fast schon zu einem kleinen Monster gemausert hat Gestern hab ich von der auch einen Blütenstängel entdeckt und eine Wolllaus..ey...was will die in einem Topfteich??? Im Taucheranzug zu den Wurzeln krabbeln???
Hoffe nur die Düngergabe war nicht zu scharf für die Aponogeton...die wenigen Blätter sehen top aus...
Wollte heut mal eine Runde mit der Kamera durch den Garten laufen und die ganzen Wasserpflanzen knipsen..aber es regnet gerade..mal sehen..vielleicht wirds ja heut mittag besser...
Insgesamt war es ein verhaltenes Wachstum diesen Sommer..die meisten tropischen Wasserpflanzen kommen jetzt erst zu Potte...
wo die Saison fast zuende ist
Aber egal..bin letztendlich doch ganz zufrieden...
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Ist die Aponogeton bereits gut drauf?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Aug. 2016)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Ist die Aponogeton bereits gut drauf?


Hm, bei mir waren die Blüten ende Mai. Vielleicht kommen die ja noch ein mal.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2017)

Benny337 schrieb:


> die rote __ wasserähre schut super aus Totto


Schon nach geschaut... Knolle sieht OK aus. Rührt sich aber nicht......  :-(
Die Weiße blüht wie doll und verrückt. Wie bekomme ich Samen oder kleine Pflanzen...einer einen Tipp ?
So grüne Zapfen wie auf Bennys ersten Bild aus dem Zitierten Beitrag haben die verblühten Blüten bekommen. 
Was mache ich am besten damit  ich die Samen bekomme und was mache ich mit den Samen wenn ich welche habe?
Gehe davon aus das da auf den nachfolgenden Bildern der Samen ist.


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Mai 2017)

Hei, die Samen sind bei mir so Bananenförmig.Haben sich von selbst aus der sich auflösenden Blüte abgelöst.
Dann sind sie eine Weile im Topf rumgeschwommen, bis sie ausgetrieben haben.
Oben müßte es doch Bilder davon geben?
ImTeich würde ich die ersten evt. In einem Teichkorb keimen lassen.
Damit sich nieman dran vergreift...
Is auch interessant mal zuzusehen.
Meine Topfaponogeton machen gut.
Im Moment haben sie 2 Blüten. Die eine ist svhon bald fertig. Die Samenkörner wachsen schon.

Vielleicht braucht die Rote einfach nur mehr Wärme bis sie loslegt?
Der April war ja doch ganzschön kalt.
Vg Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Dann sind sie eine Weile im Topf rumgeschwommen, bis sie ausgetrieben haben.


Schätze das die dann mit irgendwelchen Algenpolstern entsorgt werden....
Mal schauen was ich mache....Gibt es irgend einen Zeitpunkt, wann man die aus der Blüte brechen könnte. 
Im Teich derzeit 17,5 °C in 1 m tiefe.....mal schauen ob noch was kommt. 
Die Roten waren letztes Jahr zwei mal da. Die grüne ist mit großen Blättern und jetzt schon 6 Blüten richtig lange am Blühen. Die hat auch letzten Herbst Düngekegel bekommen.


----------



## Kuni99 (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

im Teich ist es sinnvoll, eine alte Socke oder dergleichen über den Fruchtstand zu ziehen und zuzubinden, sonst sind die Samen weg. Die Samen haben keine Keimruhe, sondern keimen sofort, wenn sie freigesetzt werden, deshalb regelmäßig kontrollieren, ob der Fruchtstand sich auflöst. Die jungen Pflanzen wachsen sehr schnell und können bereits im Herbst blühen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Mai 2017)

Hei so Organzabeutelchen sind da ganz praktisch. Auch sehr leicht, damit nix abbricht. Probiersöchkchen aus dem Schuhgeschäft sind auch nit schlecht.
Vg Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Organzabeutelchen sind da ganz praktisch.


Habe mir dann mal 10 in grün gekauft.


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Mai 2017)

Gut, die kann man vielfältig einsetzen
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Gut, die kann man vielfältig einsetzen


??? Wo den noch ? 
Ob ich da noch irgend einen Schwimmkörper mit rein mache, damit die Beutelchen nicht unter gehen ?
Habe gestern die letzten Lotussamen angeschliffen und in einen Mörteleimer gepackt. Löslehm 5cm, Lehmsand 5cm und Wasser 5 cm. Wenn da was Los geht dann kommt da noch ein Düngekegel drunter.....da wird der Samen drin Landen, wenn das mit dem __ Lotos nix wird.


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Mai 2017)

Hei, man kann 
-Schmuck drin verschenken, 
-Duftsäckchen, zb. mit Waldmeister, Minze oder __ Lavendel machen
-Trauben vor Insekten und Vogelfraß schützen
-Eben Osmocote reinpacken zum versenken
-Auch Samen von andern Pflanze damit gewinnen
Ach da fällte einem sicherlich noch mehr ein...
VG Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo,



Tottoabs schrieb:


> ....da wird der Samen drin Landen, wenn das mit dem __ Lotos nix wird.


Das wird zeitlich nicht hinkommen wenn die Fruchtstände so weit sind wie bei meiner __ Wasserähre. Ich habe heute den Fruchtstand abgeschnitten und in einen Eimer gepackt wo er sich auflösen kann. Die ersten Samen waren schon freigesetzt und der Stiel des Fruchtstandes glasig. Bei Reife zerfällt der Fruchtstand in wenigen Tagen. Die Samen haben noch ein grünes Mäntelchen mit dem sie schwimmen können, das fällt meist schon nach einem Tag ab und dann keimen sie auch schon.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2017)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Das wird zeitlich nicht hinkommen, wenn die Fruchtstände so weit sind wie bei meiner __ Wasserähre.


Dann kommen die erst mal zusammen da rein.


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Mai 2017)

Mir hat heute Nacht eine Schnecke die eine Blüte angefressen grrrr
Aber die Samen waren noch klein und soweit ist sie nicht gekommen...
Ob der Aponogeton die gleiche Lehmsandsubstralmischung mag?
Und mag der ehr sauer oder ehr etwas Kalk?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Ob der Aponogeton die gleiche Lehmsandsubstralmischung mag?
> Und mag der ehr sauer oder ehr etwas Kalk?


Also, die muss damit leben was sie bekommt


----------



## Biotopfan (31. Mai 2017)

Hei, heut morgen hingen die Blüten mit Samen lädiert da...die Stängel lösen sich einfach auf.
Die Samen sehen gut aus, wenn auch nicht ganz so groß wie beim ersten mal.
Also die Blüten abgemacht und in einer Schale im Mörtelkübel dümpeln lassen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Radix die Samen in Ruhe lassen. Blasenschnecken sind kein Problem..bei den Radix bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher...
Oder ich schmeiß die einen Samen beim __ Lotus mit rein...waren ja 2 Blüten...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2017)

Ich bin euch noch ein Info schuldig. Ich habe so Beutelchen in grün gekauft.
  Dann so ein Stück Styrodor mit rein und eine von den verblühten Blüten.
Das habe ich mit zwei Blüten am Stengel so ende Mai gemacht.
  
Jetzt nach ca. 14 Tagen dümmpelten die Säckchen ohne Stengel zwischen den Blättern. 
Es waren Pflanzenreste und der schwarze Samen drin. Zum Teil schon gekeimt. Jede Menge. 
Denke das die Idee mit dem Styrodor mich davor bewahrte die Säckchen unten am Grund des Teiches zu suchen. 

Jetzt sind die in den Eimer mit dem angefeilten Lotussamen gewandert. (Der rührt sich nicht) Lösslehm, darauf dann Lehmsand.
Wasserstand derzeit so 5 cm. 

Habe die nächste Blüte in einem Sack platziert. Hoffe ich denke das nächste mal an Bilder.

Wie habt Ihr die Aufgezogen ? Was ist im Winter ?


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Juni 2017)

Hei, die ham sich selber aufgezogen...
Sind im Pott bei ihrer Mama rumgeschwommen und haben immer mehr Blätter bekommen.
Eingepflanzt habe ich sie nicht, damit ich sie rausholen kann, wenn ich will.
Den Winter haben sie gut überstanden, bis auf die (Miefphase) und wieder ausgetrieben.
Nur meine schöne Echi Maple Queen im selben Pott hat sich noch nicht gezuckt...die ist wohl in die ewigen Echijagtgründe übergegangen :-(
VG Monika


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

also ich habe die Samen auch eingepflanzt, die Jungpflanzen wachsen dann einfach schneller.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2017)

Paar Bilder von den gekeimten Samen


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte ja wieder zwei Blüten eingetütet....das war Mitte Juni.....jetzt sind wir zwei Wochen weiter und die Säckchen dümpeln im Teich.
Ich habe mir ja die ältesten Blüten aus gesucht. Also wurden die Säckchen raus geholt. Einer schon gestern und einer Heute zum Bilder machen.
Gestern bin ich wegen dem Regen geflohen und habe den Samen nur erst in ein Plastikglass mit Wasser gemacht.
Das sind die Samen von gestern   


  So sieht das Säckchen aus.

Und so der Inhalt    ,   bisschen sauber gespült  .


Dann einen Plastikeimer besorgt.....habe jetzt einen durchsichtigen genommen, damit die Pflänzchen besser Licht bekommen.
  Unten dann Lößlehm aus dem Berg.   Dann eine Düngekügelchen  

Da drauf dann Lehmsand     

Nun wurden die gekeimten Samen in den Sand gesteckt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die einen Braun und die anderen eher grün sind?
Vielleicht nur vom Alter her. Von der größe des Keimling erschienen mir die  Ähnlich. Vielleicht machen da ein paar Tage schon viel.
       Ich habe nach den Blüten sortiert. Oben von einer Blüte unten von der anderen.
Gab da einen großen Unterschied von der Anzahl der Samen. Dann vorsichtig Wasser aufgefüllt.
 ....ist trotzdem erst mal eine Lehmbrühe.

Die vom 15. Juni habe ich auch mal Fotografiert....die sind in einem schwarzen Eimer was wohl ziemlich warm wird.  

Ach neue Blüten im Beutelchen habe ich wieder schwimmen lassen.  

Ach, und das ist noch ein Foto von meinen "Mamutbäumen"  .......Gut `Albezina` und `Kletter Trompeten` sind mit auf dem Bild.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2017)

Hi Torsten,

was sind denn "Albezina"

sieht eher nach Albizia aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juli 2017)

Hei, sind da jetzt auch Sämlinge vom roten Aponogeton dabei?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, sind da jetzt auch Sämlinge vom roten Aponogeton dabei?


Nein, der ist nicht wieder gekommen. Ich hatte ja im Bachlauf vor ein paar Jahren eine Pflanze aus der selben Quelle die einige Jahre da war. 
Die Pflanze vom letzten Jahr ist nicht wieder gekommen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was.....vielleicht ist die auch zu tief im Teich gewesen oder eine Schnecke hat die rasiert....ich glaube nicht mehr das die noch einmal kommt.

Zu den Samen habe ich fest gestellt, das der Lehmsand möglicherweise zu fest für die kleinen Wurzeln ist. Die Samenkapseln haben sich durch den Wurzelwachstum aus dem Sand geschoben. Durch den Plastikeimer ist das gut zu sehen. 

       

Ich werde bei den nächsten Samen das ganze nur in Lehm versuchen......
Dann wird die Sicht nur wieder schlechter.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juli 2017)

Oh, wie schade...

Meine Samen sind von den Radix gefressen worden...und bei den __ Lotus wurden sie auch nix...Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der Samen ok war..also ob sie reif waren, weil die Blüten ja meiner Meinung nach frühzeitig aufgegeben hatten...
Im Mom schiebt der Aponogeton wieder eine Blüte..hab ihn mal schattiger gestellt...es wurde dem anscheinend zu heiß im Topf.
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (13. März 2018)

Hallo, auf ein Neues...der Winter ist fast rum.
Da es diesjahr im Februar wirklich kalt war, bis -15 Grad, steht der Eimer mit meinem Aponogeton distachyos hinter der Balkontüre in der Sonne. Bei Plusgraden war er draußen auf der Terasse.
Er hat superschön ausgetrieben und blüht auch. Sogar Samen hat er angesetzt, die gerade die ersten Würzelchen schieben.
Und weiter gehts...tolle, außergewöhnliche Pflanze..ich liebe sie

Wenn jemand mal ein Angebot im Netz für die rote Form sieht, bitte bescheidsagen...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2018)

Also die kleine Zwiebeln erscheinen mir ziemlich winterhart.
Selbst in der Mörtelwanne wo ich meinte das die komplett durch gefrohren ist erscheinen die Zwiebeln vom letzten Jahr noch gesund....mal abwarten was da Ausschläg.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Nov. 2018)

Hei, mein Aponogeton im Topf blüht diesen Herbst unermüdlich und ich hab schon viele Samen abgenommen 
Macht zur Zeit so richtig Spaß und ich hoffe ich kann kräftige Jungpflanzen herranziehen, um sie nächstes Jahr als Nährstoffzehrer (ähm...fällt natürlich voll in die Ruhephase :stirnklatsch in meine Medakaminiteiche

  einsetzen zu können. Die Sämlinge vom letzten Winter waren leider etwas zu schwach und haben es nicht geschafft sich zu etablieren...
In den Medakakübeln habe ich den Bodenaufbau wie bei __ Lotus
 

vorgenommen, nur etwas weniger Dünger. Warscheinlich war es noch zu früh um die Jungpflanzen einzusetzen. Sie sind einfach zusammengefault, obwohl sie in gedüngtem Wasser sehr schön gewachsen sind..halt etwas schwächlich weil im Haus zu warm und dunkler, als draußen.
Wenn jemand einen Tip hat, wie ich gesunde, kräftige Jungpflanzen hinbekomme, dann her damit. Sie sollen in einer Schale wohnen, damit ich sie zum Abfischen aus den Kübeln nehmen kann im Herbst.
Im einer Nobelgärtnerei standen die Aponogeton im Herbst emers im Regal, und sahen nicht unglücklich aus. Ob das wohl eine gute Strategie wäre?
Obwohl..ich habe ja eigentlich genug Samen..das versuche ich mal ;-)
klitschnassen Lehm, Substral, 2cm Sand und da ein bis 3 Sämlinge drauflegen..und mal schauen, was sie machen ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Tip hat, wie ich gesunde, kräftige Jungpflanzen hinbekomme, dann her damit. Sie sollen in einer Schale wohnen, damit ich sie zum Abfischen aus den Kübeln nehmen kann im Herbst.


Ich habe die in einem Mörteleimer, unten Lehm, drüber Sand....Das Ganze steht bei mir in einer eckigen Mörtelkisste. Haben noch nicht geblüht aber wachsen eigendlich ganz gut.....sollte die mal rein hohlen. 

Wenn bin grade am Pflanzen rein hohlen. Wenn ich Zeit finde stelle ich dir ein Paket für die Mörtelteiche zusammen.
Was an Tieren soll in deinem Gewächshaus überwintern ?


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2019)

Ich hatte mal wieder eine rötlichr Blüte. Wollte die Extra in so einen Beutel packen um den Samen zu gewinnen....leicht abgeknickt. Schei......

Mal schauen ob es noch etwas wird. Eingetütet habe ich Sie noch.

Aber Fotos habe ich zuvor gemacht. 
     


Dazu die Weiße
 

Die Blätter von ein paar meiner Nachzuchten sind auch mit roten Blättern und nicht mit grünen.
Die Blüten sind aber weiß.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Apr. 2019)

Oh wie cool...das wird sicher noch mal was...:daumendrück:
Oder einfach aufpassen, wenn die Samen dick werden und dann erst eintüten?
Die werden ja viel kräftiger, wenn sie reifer werden...
Die Frage ist nur...liegt das Rosa in den Genen oder ist es ein Äußerlicher Einfluss?

Übrigens dem Schachtelhalm und Co geht es gut...
Nur von dem __ Laichkraut könnt ich nochmal brauchen...parasitenfrei, wenns geht...
Du hattest ja geschrieben, das Du es im Wasserfloheimer auch hast?
Und dann müßte mal was von mir zu Dir kommen ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Oder einfach aufpassen, wenn die Samen dick werden und dann erst eintüten?


Dann kann es aber auch ein Mischling mit dem weißen sein. 
Im Wasserflohbecken sind nur Kleinststengel und Garnelen und grünes Wasser. Wasserflöhe habe ich diesen Winter nicht gut auf gepasst. Muss mir neue besorgen.
Siehe auch die PN.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Apr. 2019)

Hm.PN? Is keine gekommen...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2019)

Unterhaltungen unter __ Medaka.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Im Wasserflohbecken sind nur Kleinststengel und Garnelen und grünes Wasser. Wasserflöhe habe ich diesen Winter nicht gut auf gepasst. Muss mir neue besorgen.


Sie sind wieder da....die Wasserflöhe. Müssen noch ein paar Dauereier drinne gewesen sein. Ca. nach 6 Monaten.


----------



## Biotopfan (31. Mai 2019)

Hei..ja nie einen Pott zu schnell entsorgen ;-)

Mein Aponogeton schiebt ne Blüte 
Hab noch die Jungpflanzen vom Frühling/Winter...bin aber noch nicht recht weitergekommen mit emers/Semiemers ziehen...
Gut das Du mich erinnerst..da richte ich jetzt mal paar Töpfe vor...
So wurzelnackt wird das nix...
VG Monika


----------

